# Cops bust teens' root-beer kegger - AP



## Yrys (30 Mar 2008)

Dozens of high schoolers forced to take breath tests



> WAUSAU, Wis. - Cars lining the street. A house full of young people. A keg and drinking games inside. Police thought they had an underage boozing party
> on their hands. But though they made dozens of teens take breath tests, none tested positive for alcohol. That's because the keg contained root beer.
> 
> The party was held by a high school student who wanted to show that teens don't always drink alcohol at their parties. It has gained fame on YouTube.com.
> ...



Link


----------

